# What's a good carrier for traveling & what should be in it?



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

I get to pick up my baby soon, and I'm wondering what the best carrier is to use to bring her home in? Also, what should be in the carrier to come home? It's about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I use this carrier, and I really like it! http://www.petonly.ca/Catit_Cargo_Cabri ... /50781.htm It comes in grey, pink and grey and purple in grey (at least, those are the colours I've seen). It's really expensive though. It says it's airline approved as well, so that's good, just in case. It looks really big in the picture, but it's actually not, it's 20in long x 13in wide x 13.75in tall.

But one of the Petmate Kennels work just as good. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3086604

 For in the carrier, you'll want lots of fleece layers, an igloo or something to hide in and water. You'll also want handwarmers and a cover over the cage. You said you get her soon and I'm assuming it's hot where you live. You'll probably have the air conditioner on in your car, and you don't want it blowing into the cage. So covering the front or side of the cage will prevent drafts from going in. And the hand warmers will keep it nice and warm  .

If you were travelling longer, you'd want to put food in as well, and a favorite toy (if she had one). And the wheel. You can zip tie the wheel onto the cage. But you won't need to since you're only gunna be a few hours.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the small petmate kennel . Just layer some fleece blankets. You can turn up the heat in your car (if you dont mind the heat) or use the hand warmers ( you can get those at some outdoor stores for hunting and hiking this time of year. Try not to have any open windows or air blowing at the kennel as Canadienhedgie has already said.

Hedgies have a tendancy to get car sick. So food and water are not a good idea, plus its only 3 hours. If you are going during the day your hedgie will probably sleep the entire way. If you can take a little of the bedding from your hedgies old environment and place in there, and an old tshirt you have recently worn, it will make adjustment to the new environment a little easier. 
as a side note: For the first 24 hours home just leave your hedgie in the new cage with some food, water, toys, wheel etc. Try not to disturb it and just let it get to know the place before attempting to interact with him.

Congrats on getting your new little ball of quills  I hope this helps!


----------



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

So I should or shouldn't have water? I got some conflicting advice there! Also, should I ask the breeder what her light schedule is? Should I keep it the same as what he was raised with?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

ourico said:


> So I should or shouldn't have water? I got some conflicting advice there! Also, should I ask the breeder what her light schedule is? Should I keep it the same as what he was raised with?


If its a Baby the light schedule should be fine to what you put it on.

Water is up to you your hedgehog is likely to sleep the entire trip and car sickness is possible, its a personal choice worst case your hedgehog is up and sick from the car, if not he'll sleep the way home


----------



## ourico (May 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

